# Mathews Arrow Web T3 Quiver Trade??



## SconiGirl (Sep 29, 2008)

I just upgraded from a camo Mathews Ignition to the new purple/pink Mathews Passion. I have a T3 arrow web quiver in camo and was checking to see if anyone had a black one they wanted to trade. Quiver is in great shape and only used a few times. Gotta have the matching accessories!


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

Hey, I know you were talking about trading, but when I get my Passion, we are going to spray paint my quiver. I have the exact same as yours and the bow tech at our archery shop painted his camo dxt & quiver and I had no idea. He used flat black spray paint. If you don't find any traders, after I do mine I'll post some pics of what it looks like. If he wouldn't have told me that his bow was painted, then I would have never known.


----------



## SconiGirl (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the tip. I painted mine (flat black and it turned out great)! Apparently Mathews ArrowWeb doesn't make a black quiver. I'll try to post a picture of my whole set-up. I just got it yesterday. Love it!!


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

Great! I'm glad that it all worked out! Post some pics! I can't wait to get mine. I saw the turqouise one today in person and I didn't like it as much as the pink/purple.


----------

